# Carte BlueSCSI



## woz86 (25 Avril 2021)

J’ai vu sur lbc des cartes BlueSCSI en vente qui est un équivalent au SCSI2SD mais en moins cher.
Est-ce que certains de vous connaissent, on déjà tester ?
J’en ai acheté une pour l’un de mes PowerBook (le 180c), car le disque dur de celui-ci ne fonctionne plus depuis la semaine dernière, il fait un bruit bizarre et  il y a un message d’erreur au démarrage.
Donc je vais tester cela dessus et voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## gpbonneau (25 Avril 2021)

Oui, c'est intéressant, et c'est pas cher tout assemblé (on en trouve habituellement plutôt vers 80€).
L'assemblage ne semble pas très compliqué (je dis ça mais je suis incapable de le faire), en kit c'est pas très cher...
Au niveau de la gestion de la carte SD, c'est un peu comme le MacSD, un carte en FAT32 avec une image-disque dessus.

Il semble que les perf soient un peu inférieur au SCSI2SD mais pour des vieux Mac 68k c'est largement suffisant et bien plus pratique qu'un HD (surtout s'il est en panne ;-)

La compatibilité ne semble pas assuré sur les premières machines utilisant le SCSI (comme le Plus), mais c'est déjà le cas avec certains disques durs, les premières implantations du SCSI sont parfois "étranges" ;-) et ça marche pas avec les PPC.

Ça semble surtout intérressant sur les PowerBook avec leur connexion SCSI spécifique et seulement alimenté en 5V.

Tiens nous au courant...


----------



## woz86 (25 Avril 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> La compatibilité ne semble pas assuré sur les premières machines utilisant le SCSI (comme le Plus), mais c'est déjà le cas avec certains disques durs, les premières implantations du SCSI sont parfois "étranges" ;-) et ça marche pas avec les PPC.


Oui, le vendeur a spécifié dans son annonce que ce n’était pas compatible avec le Plus.
Après si le résultat est bon sur le PowerBook, ça pourrait être intéressant sur un SE par exemple.


----------



## woz86 (28 Avril 2021)

@gpbonneau le vendeur fabrique et vend aussi des barrettes Rominator II, il me l’avait dit.


----------



## woz86 (4 Mai 2021)

J’ai reçu le BlueSCSI pour mon PowerBook.
Il ne me reste plus qu’à trouver la bonne image disque en 7.1 pour la mettre sur une carte SD.


----------



## Fi91 (4 Mai 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai reçu le BlueSCSI pour mon PowerBook.
> Il ne me reste plus qu’à trouver la bonne image disque en 7.1 pour la mettre sur une carte SD.
> Voir la pièce jointe 225191


Tu as un lien pour l’achat? 
cela fonctionne sur les PowerBook scsi? Ceux qui n’ont pas de HD ide


----------



## woz86 (4 Mai 2021)

Fi91 a dit:


> Tu as un lien pour l’achat?
> cela fonctionne sur les PowerBook scsi? Ceux qui n’ont pas de HD ide


Je suis en contact avec le vendeur, mais il ne doit plus en avoir en ce moment, il attend un arrivage.

Oui, celui que j'ai pris est pour une PowerBook SCSI, c'est pour remplacer celui de mon PB180c.


----------



## woz86 (6 Mai 2021)

J’ai installé hier soir le BlueSCSI dans le PowerBook 180c avec sur la carte SD une image disque vide, mais je ne l’ai pas renommé comme il fallait, alors je n’ai pas pu faire une nouvelle installation.
Je met une image disque vide afin de faire une installation à partir de mes disquettes.
Il faut que je récupère la carte SD afin de la renommer.


----------



## gpbonneau (6 Mai 2021)

Si j'étais pas une bille en électronique (et la soudure j'y arrive plus), je me lancerais bien dans l'assemblage de quelques cartes BlueSCSI pour mes PowerBook.

Plein d'infos intéressantes ici dans un long fil de l'initiateur du projet et de quelques participants qui ont développé des cartes spécialement pour PowerBook, plus compacte que celle que tu as :




__





						68kMLA
					

Forum software by XenForo




					68kmla.org
				




J'aime bien celle-ci, avec le connecteur 40-pin pour PowerBook et le 50-pin standard, tu peux ainsi la tester sur un Mac desktop avant de la mettre dans le PowerBook (ça évite de le démonter/remonter plein de fois ;-)








						GitHub - xunker/bluescsi_pb: Use BlueSCSI (STM32 SCSI emulator) in the Apple PowerBook, and to replace other 40-pin 2.5in mobile scsi devices
					

Use BlueSCSI (STM32 SCSI emulator) in the Apple PowerBook, and to replace other 40-pin 2.5in mobile scsi devices - GitHub - xunker/bluescsi_pb: Use BlueSCSI (STM32 SCSI emulator) in the Apple Power...




					github.com


----------



## woz86 (6 Mai 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> (ça évite de le démonter/remonter plein de fois ;-)


Oui c’est ça qui est galère avec un PowerBook.


----------



## woz86 (6 Mai 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'aime bien celle-ci, avec le connecteur 40-pin pour PowerBook et le 50-pin standard, tu peux ainsi la tester sur un Mac desktop avant de la mettre dans le PowerBook (ça évite de le démonter/remonter plein de fois ;-)


Il faudrait que je demande à la personne qu'il m'a vendu le BlueSCSI, il pourrait peu être en faire un ;-)


----------



## woz86 (8 Mai 2021)

Bon j’ai renommé correctement les fichiers :





J’ai mis deux images disques vide, l’une sur laquelle j’ai installé le système 7.1 à partir de disquette et un deuxième  idée pour mettre des applications ou autre :




Le démarrage est rapide en tout cas après il n’y a que le système dessus pour l’instant.


----------



## woz86 (26 Mai 2021)

bretthieb a dit:


> si Quelqu un sait ou acheter ?


Quelqu’un en vend sur lbc prêt à l’emploi.


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Mai 2021)

bretthieb a dit:


> Salut à tous
> 
> si Quelqu un sait ou acheter ?
> Je suis preneur
> ...



Il y a un long post de Eric Helgeson sur 68kmla qui a développé la solution.
Son but c'était de faire un système simple et pas cher pour remplacer un disque SCSI des vieux Mac 68K (du 68000 au 68030), moins cher que la solution SCSI2SD (plus performante sur des PowerPC et les Quadra).

C'est surtout intéressant sur les PowerBook en SCSI 2.5" (même les 68040) car il n'y a aucune autre alternative au disque dur de l'époque (à part le SCS2SD évidemment).

Sur les Mac équipés en disques SCSI 3.5", on peut encore se débrouiller avec des disques plus récents (68-pin, SCA), mais ça vaut quand même le coup pour la fiabilité...

Pour ce qui est de la fabrication, je ne t'en ferais pas une bonne soupe, je n'y connais pas grand chose.
C'est un PCB dont les plans sont accessibles (pour PowerBook ici ou ici) avec des composants à souder et dessus une carte à base de STM32 qu'il faut flasher.
On en trouve en kit, mais pas pour PowerBook.


----------



## woz86 (1 Juin 2021)

Voici un lien faire imprimer en 3D des boîtiers pour les BlueSCSI :

https://t.co/M6QwqtwXXr


----------



## woz86 (1 Juin 2021)

Je viens de recevoir un autre BlueSCSI avec l’adaptateur pour le Macintosh Portable ainsi qu’un adaptateur SCSI.


----------



## Fi91 (2 Juin 2021)

cette version fonctionne poir les PowerBook qui ont  un HD scsi ?


----------



## woz86 (2 Juin 2021)

Fi91 a dit:


> cette version fonctionne poir les PowerBook qui ont un HD scsi ?


Oui il y a une version pour PowerBook avec SCSI.
Au début du sujet, regarde j’en ai installé un dans mon PowerBook 180c.


----------



## Fi91 (2 Juin 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Oui il y a une version pour PowerBook avec SCSI.
> Au début du sujet, regarde j’en ai installé un dans mon PowerBook 180c.


Celle à le branchement en « pic » c’est la seul que je ne trouve pas en vente


----------



## woz86 (2 Juin 2021)

C’est celle-ci pour le PowerBook, mais il y a une nouvelle version.


----------



## Fi91 (2 Juin 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> C’est celle-ci pour le PowerBook, mais il y a une nouvelle version.
> Voir la pièce jointe 228027


Tu sais où en trouver celle pour PowerBook ?
Car la seul que je trouve celle celle que tu as mis avec les adaptateurs


----------



## Fi91 (2 Juin 2021)

doublon


----------



## woz86 (2 Juin 2021)

Fi91 a dit:


> Tu sais où en trouver celle pour PowerBook ?


Je me renseigne


----------



## woz86 (2 Juin 2021)

C’est celui-ci que tu recherches ? (Il n’est pas encore assemblé)


----------



## Fi91 (2 Juin 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> C’est celui-ci que tu recherches ? (Il n’est pas encore assemblé)


Je crois que oui 
Tu sais où en acheter? Car c’est le seul que je trouve pas même après plusieurs recherches


----------



## woz86 (3 Juin 2021)

En voici une assemblée :


----------



## woz86 (3 Juin 2021)

J’ai aussi lu sur Twitter, que certains avaient testé des performances supérieures avec un BlueSCSI que avec un SCSI2SD.


----------



## woz86 (25 Juin 2021)

J’ai fait imprimer en 3D à mon travail, le boîtier pour mettre le BlueSCSI.
Ce modèle est fait pour être mis dans un Macintosh SE.




Le modèle du haut était un essai, moins bien fini mais il pourrait servir.


----------



## woz86 (30 Juin 2021)

Le BlueSCSI fonctionne dans le Macintosh Portable, il est relié avec un adaptateur 34pins.


----------



## Alexandrie (2 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour, comment fait-on pour mettre une image de disque vide sur la SD ? Avec un Imac. Merci.


----------



## woz86 (2 Juillet 2021)

Alexandrie a dit:


> Bonjour, comment fait-on pour mettre une image de disque vide sur la SD ? Avec un Imac. Merci.


Déjà est-ce que tu as un lecteur de carte SD sur ton iMac ?


----------



## Alexandrie (3 Juillet 2021)

Oui et des SD de 16G.


----------



## woz86 (4 Juillet 2021)

Il faut que tu mette une image disque vide sur ta carte SD et que tu la renomme.
Voici un exemple :


----------



## Alexandrie (5 Juillet 2021)

Merci, demain j'essaye.


----------



## Alexandrie (8 Juillet 2021)

Merci, ça marche.


----------



## woz86 (11 Juillet 2021)

J’ai fini de fixer le BlueSCSI dans le Macintosh Portable, ce n’est pas trop mal.




J’ai encore un autre BlueSCSI dans mes réserves qui va finir dans le Macintosh II pour remplacer le gros disque dur d’origine.


----------



## woz86 (8 Août 2021)

J’ai quelques BlueSCSI d’avance ;-)


----------



## Alexandrie (19 Août 2021)

Salut woz86, je ne trouve pas l'adaptateur SCSI 50 to 34 pour le Macintosh Portable, tu peux m'aider ?
Merci.


----------



## woz86 (19 Août 2021)

Alexandrie a dit:


> Salut woz86, je ne trouve pas l'adaptateur SCSI 50 to 34 pour le Macintosh Portable, tu peux m'aider ?
> Merci.


J’ai contacté la personne qui me l’a fait, elle peut en refaire un.


----------



## Alexandrie (19 Août 2021)

Ce serais génial, le disque dur de mon Portable n'est pas encore mort mais fait un bruit de moteur de 2CV. C'est cher ?


----------



## woz86 (19 Août 2021)

Tu veux mettre un BlueSCSI ?


----------



## Alexandrie (20 Août 2021)

Oui, je l'ai déjà mais je ne trouve pas un adaptateur monté, seulement le pinout 50 pin et 34 pin pour pouvoir faire un cable.
Que je pourrai faire mais je préférerai une chose plus "propre". Merci


----------



## woz86 (25 Août 2021)

J’ai installé un autre BlueSCSI dans mon Macintosh IIci et sur la carte SD j’ai mis 4 images disque de 1Go (ça va je vais avoir de la place  ).
Sur l’une j’ai mis le système 7.1, sur une autre je mettrais le 7.5.5 et la troisième me servira à mettre des applications + utilitaires.
La quatrième en réserve.
La cinquième est une image disque avec de multiples systèmes.


----------



## Funhouse (30 Août 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> I received the BlueSCSI for my PowerBook.
> All I have to do is find the right 7.1 disc image to put it on an SD card.
> [ATTACH = full] 225191 [/ ATTACH]


Hi, does anyone know where I can buy one of these PB 40p to 50p SCSI adapter boards?


----------



## woz86 (5 Décembre 2021)

Je découvre les joies de l’impression 3D, avec ce matin, l’impression de ma première pièce pour ma collection, un support pour BlueSCSI :


----------



## Invité (6 Décembre 2021)

T'as fait ça du premier coup ?


----------



## woz86 (6 Décembre 2021)

Invité a dit:


> T'as fait ça du premier coup ?


Non, ça doit être m’a troisième pièce, j’ai mon imprimante depuis une semaine environ.


----------



## Invité (6 Décembre 2021)

T'avais pas déjà fait des trucs, mais en bleu ?
Mais c'était peut être pas ton imprimante…

Edit 

Ben oui : https://forums.macg.co/threads/carte-bluescsi.1357881/post-14087169


----------



## woz86 (6 Décembre 2021)

Invité a dit:


> T'avais pas déjà fait des trucs, mais en bleu ?
> Mais c'était peut être pas ton imprimante…


Si mais c’était celle de mon travail.

Voici mon joujou :


----------



## woz86 (7 Décembre 2021)

J’ai fait hier soir pour l’un de mes fils (dans la nuit car ça dure assez longtemps), la coque d’un Macintosh :







Qui est prévu à la base pour recevoir un petit écran et un Raspberry ;-)
(A voir par la suite)

J’ai projet de faire le Lisa dans le même genre ensuite.


----------



## Invité (7 Décembre 2021)

C'est toi qui fait les plans 3D ?


----------



## woz86 (7 Décembre 2021)

J’ai un logiciel pour en faire (Solidworks), mais non celui-ci je l’ai pris sur le net.


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2022)

Je relance le sujet, vous en êtes où de ces cartes BlueSCSI ?

Ca se vend toujours  ? Qui en produit des montées en boitier ?


----------



## woz86 (6 Février 2022)

Oui ça se vend toujours.

Après moi j’imprime en 3D un support pour le mettre dans un SE par exemple :


----------



## gpbonneau (6 Février 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Oui ça se vend toujours.


bretthieb en vend sur LBC, par rapport à un SCSI2SD c'est pas cher. Il m'en a envoyé un, ça marche très bien.



woz86 a dit:


> Après moi j’imprime en 3D un support pour le mettre dans un SE par exemple :


Sympa le support pour adapter une carte BlueSCSI dans un emplacement 3.5".


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2022)

gpbonneau a dit:


> bretthieb en vend sur LBC, par rapport à un SCSI2SD c'est pas cher. Il m'en a envoyé un, ça marche très bien.


Et son boitier est bien ?


----------



## woz86 (8 Février 2022)

J’ai fait un support en impression 3D pour mettre le BlueSCSI et son adaptateur dans mon Macintosh Portable ;-)


----------



## melaure (9 Février 2022)

Et tu en ferais d'autres ?


----------



## woz86 (9 Février 2022)

melaure a dit:


> Et tu en ferais d'autres ?


Oui je peux en faire d’autres.


----------



## bretthieb (11 Février 2022)

Merci gpbonneau !

Je confirme ça fonctionne très bien pour redonner vie à nos veilles machines


----------



## bretthieb (12 Février 2022)

melaure a dit:


> Et tu en ferais d'autres ?





melaure a dit:


> et si tu as un modèle préféré je peux également faire


----------



## WombatPredator (12 Février 2022)

Pour info, il y a maintenant un vendeur officiel en Europe:
https://bluescsi.onegeekarmy.eu/fr/

Un modèle interne (Din 50) et un modèle externe (DB25) sont en vente.


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Février 2022)

WombatPredator a dit:


> Pour info, il y a maintenant un vendeur officiel en Europe:
> https://bluescsi.onegeekarmy.eu/fr/
> 
> Un modèle interne (Din 50) et un modèle externe (DB25) sont en vente.


Manque la version la plus intéressante, à mon avis, celle qui va dans les PowerBook 68K, parce que trouver un disque dur SCSI 2.5" de remplacement pour ces machines c'est quasi impossible.
En 3.5" il y a plus de choix, y compris en disque dur, il y a moyen de faire moins cher avec un disque SCSI SCA par exemple.


----------



## woz86 (13 Février 2022)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Manque la version la plus intéressante, à mon avis, celle qui va dans les PowerBook 68K, parce que trouver un disque dur SCSI 2.5" de remplacement pour ces machines c'est quasi impossible.


J’ai eu la chance d’en avoir et j’en ai un sur un 180c et 165c.


----------



## bretthieb (16 Février 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai eu la chance d’en avoir et j’en ai un sur un 180c et 165c.





gpbonneau a dit:


> Manque la version la plus intéressante, à mon avis, celle qui va dans les PowerBook 68K, parce que trouver un disque dur SCSI 2.5" de remplacement pour ces machines c'est quasi impossible.
> En 3.5" il y a plus de choix, y compris en disque dur, il y a moyen de faire moins cher avec un disque SCSI SCA par exemple.


eh oui, j 'ai testé avec celles que je fais, 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
ça marche vraiment très bien !!!


----------



## melaure (21 Février 2022)

Bretthieb tu es bien le gars qui vend ces kits  ?


----------



## bretthieb (22 Février 2022)

melaure a dit:


> Bretthieb tu es bien le gars qui vend ces kits  ?En mp stp


----------



## oliverzouliv (11 Mars 2022)

Bonsoir à tous.
Je m'incruste dans ce post.
A noël, je me suis trouvé un Mac SE FD HD, machine qui me faisait rêver lorsque j'avais un Amstrad, plus abordable en 89.
Achat d'un bluescsi, livré avec sa SD.
Le mac se lance bien sous 7.1.
Sauf que j'aimerai ajouter des programmes sur la carte SD, et là, c'est moins facile que prévu.
Je fais une pause pour vous dire que vu que la bluescsi est interne, je voulais avoir accès à la carte SD.
Du coup, achat d'un câble d'extension de carte SD, et c'est joli, lien pour ceux que cela branche ( https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/1005...o2fra&spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.21ef5e5bFMfKZ6 ) .
Bref, avez-vous une procédure ou un lien qui explique comment ajouter des programmes sur la SD ?
Je pense que je vais devoir passer par un émulateur, j'ai installé "BasiliskII-Windows-26-01-2022" et il me demande une ROM, je tourner en rond.
Quelqu'un pourrait me venir en aide ?
Merci 
Olivier


----------



## bretthieb (13 Mars 2022)

oliverzouliv a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous.
> Je m'incruste dans ce post.
> A noël, je me suis trouvé un Mac SE FD HD, machine qui me faisait rêver lorsque j'avais un Amstrad, plus abordable en 89.
> Achat d'un bluescsi, livré avec sa SD.
> ...


salut,  j utilise sheepshaver (c'est le pendant de Basilisk) ca fonctionne très bien.
j ai crée une image d'OS9 et je monte l'image de la SD en second disque, je monte également le partage de mon disque PC ou MAC.
je peux donc télécharger sur mon pc ou mac n'importe quelle appli autorisée et j'y accède depuis sheepshaver via le partage de mon disque et je déplace dans l'image de la sd

n'hésite pas à me revenir pour plus d'infos ;-)
belle journée


----------



## oliverzouliv (13 Mars 2022)

bretthieb a dit:


> salut,  j utilise sheepshaver (c'est le pendant de Basilisk) ca fonctionne très bien.
> j ai crée une image d'OS9 et je monte l'image de la SD en second disque, je monte également le partage de mon disque PC ou MAC.
> je peux donc télécharger sur mon pc ou mac n'importe quelle appli autorisée et j'y accède depuis sheepshaver via le partage de mon disque et je déplace dans l'image de la sd
> 
> ...


Bonsoir Bretthieb.
J'ai suivi ton conseil, j'ai installé sheepshaver, et cela fonctionne à merveille.
Merci à toi pour ton aide
Olivier


----------



## bretthieb (19 Mars 2022)

bretthieb a dit:


> Merci gpbonneau !
> 
> Je confirme ça fonctionne très bien pour redonner vie à nos veilles machines


.


----------



## woz86 (28 Mars 2022)

Une petit logiciel vient d’être créé pour faire des images disques pour BlueSCSI et compagnie.

https://bluescsi.onegeekarmy.eu/diskjockey/


----------



## bretthieb (3 Avril 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Une petit logiciel vient d’être créé pour faire des images disques pour BlueSCSI et compagnie.
> 
> https://bluescsi.onegeekarmy.eu/diskjockey/


Hey merci bcp pour l info
Je vais m empresser de tester ça pour les cartes que je fabrique
Au top


----------



## bretthieb (22 Avril 2022)

bretthieb a dit:


> Hey merci bcp pour l info
> Je vais m empresser de tester ça pour les cartes que je fabrique
> Au top


Outil super intéressant pour créer des images à la volée avant d'installer l'OS dessus, celui-ci combiné à sheepshaver pour configurer le contenu du disque, le combo idéal pour les bluescsi !!!

merci bcp


----------



## woz86 (23 Avril 2022)

@bretthieb tu l’a trouvé ou le fichier 3D pour l’impression du support du modèle PowerBook ?


----------



## bretthieb (29 Mai 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> @bretthieb tu l’a trouvé ou le fichier 3D pour l’impression du support du modèle PowerBook ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 258659


salut woz86,
en MP je peux te l'envoyer


----------



## woz86 (29 Mai 2022)

bretthieb a dit:


> salut woz86,
> en MP je peux te l'envoyer


C’est bon j’ai trouvé le lien, merci.


----------



## bretthieb (6 Juin 2022)

Coucou, 

en plus des bluescsi testés mac (interne et externe)  et portable scsi, je suis entrain de tester des cartes ide pour portable 190,5300,1400 wait and see !!
j'ai déjà testé des carte ide to sd dans des mac compatibles g3 bw g4 et.. ça marche du feu de dieu.....

Suite au prochain numéro...


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Juin 2022)

bretthieb a dit:


> Coucou,
> 
> en plus des bluescsi testés mac (interne et externe)  et portable scsi, je suis entrain de tester des cartes ide pour portable 190,5300,1400 wait and see !!
> j'ai déjà testé des carte ide to sd dans des mac compatibles g3 bw g4 et.. ça marche du feu de dieu.....
> ...


Ça marche très bien avec un adaptateur IDE/CF chez moi, sur tous les PowerBook en IDE (PowerBook 150, le 2300c, le 190, le 1400, le 3400 et même les G3).       #12      

A partir de l'ATA66 sur les G4, un adaptateur IDE/mSATA (iMac tournesol, PowerBook G4), c'est quand même plus performant.


----------



## woz86 (8 Juin 2022)

gpbonneau a dit:


> A partir de l'ATA66 sur les G4, un adaptateur IDE/mSATA (iMac tournesol, PowerBook G4), c'est quand même plus performant.


Mettre un SSD est une bonne option, j’en ai installé un dans mon PowerMac G4 Cube, PowerMac G4 Graphite et je dois finir l’installation d’un dans un PowerBook G4.


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Juin 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Mettre un SSD est une bonne option, j’en ai installé un dans mon PowerMac G4 Cube, PowerMac G4 Graphite et je dois finir l’installation d’un dans un PowerBook G4.


J'ai un SSD OWC en IDE dans mon Titanium, mais c'est introuvable à pas cher aujourd'hui. 
Le plus simple c'est un adaptateur IDE/mSATA. 
Les mSATA en petite capa c'est pas cher sur LBC et l'adaptateur c'est pareil sur la baie.
J'ai fait ça aussi sur les Tournesol et le Cube


----------



## dandu (9 Juin 2022)

Y a les mêmes en M.2 SATA aussi (on trouve plus facilement du M.2 SATA en 2260 que du mSATA actuellement)


----------



## Invité (11 Juin 2022)

Ca voudrait dire qu'avec un boitier comme ça : https://www.amazon.fr/KALEA-INFORMA...aptateur+ide+vers+sata&qid=1654977599&sr=8-54
On pourrait mettre un disque comme ça ? : https://www.amazon.fr/s?k=disque+ss...,computers,56&ref=sr_nr_p_n_size_browse-bin_4 
Donc que pour 80 balles on pourrait mettre un SSD de 1To dans un vieux boitier FW en IDE ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2022)

Invité a dit:


> On pourrait mettre un disque comme ça ? : https://www.amazon.fr/s?k=disque+ssd+m.2+2280&i=computers&rh=n:430354031,p_n_size_browse-bin:10857260031&s=price-asc-rank&dc&crid=3DZ3DPNHJ6U4I&qid=1654978168&rnid=120984031&sprefix=,computers,56&ref=sr_nr_p_n_size_browse-bin_4


Dis moi, ces SSD, ils sont bien du même type que ceux qu'il y avait dans les MacBook Air de 2014 et 2015 ?


----------



## woz86 (12 Juin 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Ca voudrait dire qu'avec un boitier comme ça : https://www.amazon.fr/KALEA-INFORMA...aptateur+ide+vers+sata&qid=1654977599&sr=8-54
> On pourrait mettre un disque comme ça ? : https://www.amazon.fr/s?k=disque+ss...,computers,56&ref=sr_nr_p_n_size_browse-bin_4
> Donc que pour 80 balles on pourrait mettre un SSD de 1To dans un vieux boitier FW en IDE ?


C’est ce que j’ai mis dans mon PowerBook G4 comme boîtier.
Mais après il y a une limite de capacité sur certaines machines, sur le PowerMac G4 Cube, c’est 120Go.
@dandu peut nous donner des réponses sur ce sujet de capacité.


----------



## Invité (12 Juin 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dis moi, ces SSD, ils sont bien du même type que ceux qu'il y avait dans les MacBook Air de 2014 et 2015 ?


Aucune idée, je suivais des liens sur AZ(r)


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Aucune idée, je suivais des liens sur AZ(r)


Bon, ben en fait non, pour ces Mac, ce sont ceux-ci :

https://www.amazon.fr/s?k=disque+ssd+m.2+2280&i=computers&rh=n:430354031,p_n_size_browse-bin:10857260031&s=price-asc-rank&dc&crid=3DZ3DPNHJ6U4I&qid=1654978168&rnid=120984031&sprefix=,computers,56&tag=macgeneration&ref=sr_nr_p_n_size_browse-bin_4


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Juin 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> C’est ce que j’ai mis dans mon PowerBook G4 comme boîtier.
> Mais après il y a une limite de capacité sur certaines machines, sur le PowerMac G4 Cube, c’est 120Go.
> @dandu peut nous donner des réponses sur ce sujet de capacité.








						La limite des disques sur les (vieux) Mac | Le journal du lapin
					






					www.journaldulapin.com


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2022)

Tiens, je viens de lire la prose de Dandu, toujours intéressante tellement elle est bien documentée.

Il existe cependant une limitation au croisement des niveau "matériel" et "système" "système" qu'il n'a pas abordé :

Ces informations sont à vérifier dans le détail, car elles sont basées sur mon souvenir d'une époque révolue, mais dans les grandes lignes, c'est ce qui suit :

En ce qui concerne les PowerMac "beiges" ainsi que les laptops Wallstreet et PDQ (à vérifier pour le lombard, mais il me semble me souvenir que lui aussi en était atteint, alors que le Pismo, non) compatibles avec Mac OS X, le système devait impérativement être installé dans les 8 premiers Go (ou Gio selon la terminaison actuelle que je n'aime pas*) du disque, donc, lorsque celui-ci dépassait cette capacité, il était impératif de le partitioner afin que la première partition ne dépasse pas cette valeur.

(*) je ne l'aime pas en raison de son incohérence : en effet, pour moi, 1 Go, c'est 2 puissance 30 octets, et non 10 puissance 9, cette dernière mesure avait été adoptée par les fabricants de disques durs car elle leur permettait d'afficher une capacité légèrement supérieure à la réalité, mais du coups, elle introduit une incohérence, un disque de 4 Go, par exemple à, avec cette règle, une capacité moindre qu'une barrette mémoire de 4 Go. 

Je sais bien que dans le système dit "international", un kilo, c'est 10 puissance 3 et non 2 puissance 10, mais là, on ne parle pas de patates ni de distance, on parle de capacités informatiques, or, en informatique, on ne connait pas les puissances de 10, on ne connait que celles de 2, système binaire oblige !


----------



## dandu (13 Juin 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Ca voudrait dire qu'avec un boitier comme ça : https://www.amazon.fr/KALEA-INFORMA...aptateur+ide+vers+sata&qid=1654977599&sr=8-54
> On pourrait mettre un disque comme ça ? : https://www.amazon.fr/s?k=disque+ssd+m.2+2280&i=computers&rh=n:430354031,p_n_size_browse-bin:10857260031&s=price-asc-rank&dc&crid=3DZ3DPNHJ6U4I&qid=1654978168&rnid=120984031&sprefix=,computers,56&ref=sr_nr_p_n_size_browse-bin_4
> Donc que pour 80 balles on pourrait mettre un SSD de 1To dans un vieux boitier FW en IDE ?



Alors, y a plusieurs choses.

• Pour le SSD, attention à une chose : il existe deux types de SSD M.2 2280.
M.2, c'est le format physique (la barrette). 2280, c'est la longueur (80 mm). 

Les adaptateurs, ils veulent un SSD M.2 2280 "SATA" et pas "NVMe". C'est la façon de transporter les données qui changent et ce n'est pas compatible.

Donc il faut bien chercher "M.2 2280 SATA" (et que ce soit explicite).

Ensuite, pour l'adaptateur FireWire vers IDE, oui, ça marche. La principale limite va être la capacité : faut pas dépasser 2 To. La majorité des boîtiers FireWire prend pas au-delà et on a des comportements aléatoires. Mais 1 To, ça passe a priori dans tous les cas. Après, c'est pas forcément intéressant : ça fait cher quand même. En pratique, un HDD SATA avec un adaptateur IDE fait la même chose, et on peut même encore trouver du FireWire vers SATA. 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dis moi, ces SSD, ils sont bien du même type que ceux qu'il y avait dans les MacBook Air de 2014 et 2015 ?



Non. Apple utilise ses propres barrettes.

Y a une version pour les MacBook Air 2010, une pour les 2011/2012, une pour les 2013 à 2017. Idem pour les Pro : une pour les 2012/2013, une pour les suivants.

Par contre, il y a des adaptateurs sur le marché, mais ça va dépendre du protocole utilisé : 

"Apple" vers M.2 SATA pour les Mac de 2012 et avant
"Apple" vers M.2 NVMe (PCIe) pour ceux de 2013 et après.



woz86 a dit:


> C’est ce que j’ai mis dans mon PowerBook G4 comme boîtier.
> Mais après il y a une limite de capacité sur certaines machines, sur le PowerMac G4 Cube, c’est 120Go.
> @dandu peut nous donner des réponses sur ce sujet de capacité.



Sur les G4 et avant, c'est généralement 120 Go la limite pratique (128 Gio/137 Go en réalité). Sur les G5, 2 To sur presque tous les modèles. Sur les Intel, y en a pas réellement.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, je viens de lire la prose de Dandu, toujours intéressante tellement elle est bien documentée.
> 
> Il existe cependant une limitation au croisement des niveau "matériel" et "système" "système" qu'il n'a pas abordé :
> 
> ...



Oui, y a quelques limites spécifique à certaines machines. La limite est bien 8 Gio pour l'OS pour les Mac G3 "Old World", donc Power Mac G3 Beige et PowerBook Wallstreet. Mais c'est juste la partition de l'OS : on peut gérer jusqu'à des SSD de 120 Go sans soucis. 

Après, le problème des Gio et Go, c'est cohérent dans le stockage tant qu'on a un OS qui compte correctement. Mais vaut mieux  le prendre en compte parce que sinon on va vers les soucis quand on joue avec les limites au moment de partitionner, par exemple. Les OS Apple modernes (depuis Snow Leopard) comptent avec le standard, donc en Go (en base 10), les distributions Linux généralement en Gio (en base 2) et Windows... se trompe (affichage en Go mais calculé en base 2).


----------



## Invité (13 Juin 2022)

dandu a dit:


> Alors, y a plusieurs choses.
> 
> • Pour le SSD, attention à une chose : il existe deux types de SSD M.2 2280.
> M.2, c'est le format physique (la barrette). 2280, c'est la longueur (80 mm).
> ...


Merci pour les explications, je suis assez largué.

Le problème de l'adaptateur IDE/SATA c'est que je n'en trouve pas qui soit correctement disposé alors que j'ai l'impression que l'adaptateur de mon lien passerait dans mon boitier.

J'en ai un dans mon StarMax, mais là il y a de la place et les 128Go sont bien reconnus par Os9.1


----------



## dandu (14 Juin 2022)

Comment ça "pas correctement disposé" ?

L'adaptateur du lien (et la majorité des modèles modernes), il fait la taille d'un disque dur 2,5 pouces classique (disque de PC portable). Si c'est pour mettre dans un ordinateur qui attend un disque dur 3,5 pouces (PC de bureau), il faut idéalement deux choses : des équerres avec les fixations et un adaptateur 44 broches vers 40. Et les équerres, c'est optionnel : comme c'est du SSD, on peut laisser pendre, ça va pas poser de soucis pratique (en dehors du cpoté bien rangé).

Après, dans ton exemple, c'est justement une limite : t'as mis un truc avec une capacité plus élevée que 137 Go/128 Gio et il est limité à la taille maximale précise (vu le numéro de série, c'est un disque dur de 250 ou 500 Go, non ?). Le problème avec ça, c'est que le comportement peut être aléatoire et amener des bugs. Là, t'as visiblement tous, dans certains appareils, ça repart de zéro, etc. Pour un comportement "sûr", vaut mieux rester sous la limite, donc vers 120 Go (une capacité classique dans les SSD/HDD).


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2022)

À propos de la limite 128/137, j'avais pris l'habitude d'utiliser, dans ces cas, des disques dits "de 160 Go", qui, pour la plupart ne font que 147 Gio, de mémoire, en lieu et place des 120 Go qui font, je crois bien me souvenir, dans les 111 Gio. En sacrifiant ainsi moins de 20 Gio, ça me permettait de gagner 17 Gio quand-même en ayant 128 Gio au lieu de 111.


----------



## Invité (14 Juin 2022)

dandu a dit:


> Comment ça "pas correctement disposé" ?
> 
> L'adaptateur du lien (et la majorité des modèles modernes), il fait la taille d'un disque dur 2,5 pouces classique (disque de PC portable). Si c'est pour mettre dans un ordinateur qui attend un disque dur 3,5 pouces (PC de bureau), il faut idéalement deux choses : des équerres avec les fixations et un adaptateur 44 broches vers 40. Et les équerres, c'est optionnel : comme c'est du SSD, on peut laisser pendre, ça va pas poser de soucis pratique (en dehors du cpoté bien rangé).
> 
> Après, dans ton exemple, c'est justement une limite : t'as mis un truc avec une capacité plus élevée que 137 Go/128 Gio et il est limité à la taille maximale précise (vu le numéro de série, c'est un disque dur de 250 ou 500 Go, non ?). Le problème avec ça, c'est que le comportement peut être aléatoire et amener des bugs. Là, t'as visiblement tous, dans certains appareils, ça repart de zéro, etc. Pour un comportement "sûr", vaut mieux rester sous la limite, donc vers 120 Go (une capacité classique dans les SSD/HDD).


Je parlais de plusieurs choses :

les adaptateurs que j'ai vu sont tous sur le même modèle.
Là sur la photo on voit l'adaptateur posé à l'emplacement qu'il devrait tenir dans le boitier. Une bonne partie dépasse en largeur et l'alim est du mauvais côté






Pour le StarMax, je faisais simplement remarquer que en 603ev ou en G3 avec Mac OS 9.1, il n'avait aucun souci pour reconnaitre un disque non partitionné de 128Go ou 137,42Gio (c'est marqué, j'aurais eu la flemme de calculer sa capacité en Gio )


----------



## dandu (15 Juin 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> À propos de la limite 128/137, j'avais pris l'habitude d'utiliser, dans ces cas, des disques dits "de 160 Go", qui, pour la plupart ne font que 147 Gio, de mémoire, en lieu et place des 120 Go qui font, je crois bien me souvenir, dans les 111 Gio. En sacrifiant ainsi moins de 20 Gio, ça me permettait de gagner 17 Gio quand-même en ayant 128 Gio au lieu de 111.


C'est un mauvais pari. Parce que mettre un disque plus gros que la limite, ça peut amener des bugs. Le comportement en pratique va dépendre du firmware du disque, du contrôleur IDE et potentiellement de l'adaptateur PATA/SATA quand il y en a un.

C'est le même problème quand on mets un disque de plus de ~2 To sur un adaptateur USB ou FireWire qui gère pas.

Si on a de la chance, tout se passe bien : on va juste avoir la limite maximale. Si on a pas de chance, on va avoir la capacité réelle moins la capacité maximale (ça arrive fréquemment sur les modèles de plus de 2 To, par exemple). Et si on a vraiment pas de chance, on a un mélange des deux : 137 Go annoncés, mais la capacité réelle - 137 en pratique et des bugs si on dépasse. 

C'est pour ça qu'en pratique, vaut vraiment mieux rester sous la limite, donc généralement des disques/SSD de ~120 Go.


----------



## dandu (15 Juin 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Je parlais de plusieurs choses :
> 
> les adaptateurs que j'ai vu sont tous sur le même modèle.
> Là sur la photo on voit l'adaptateur posé à l'emplacement qu'il devrait tenir dans le boitier. Une bonne partie dépasse en largeur et l'alim est du mauvais côté
> ...


Pour le Starmax, évidemment : c'est le comportement "attendu" (mais pas nécessairement celui qui arrive, en fait). Et t'as inversé Go et Gio (128 Gio, 137 Go).

Et pour les adaptateurs comme le tien, de fait : pour des raisons pratiques d'intégration, c'est inversé dans la majorité des cas. Perso, j'ai ça : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B0093LIY2S/ Comme la prise molex est sur un câble, on peut se débrouiller dans la majorité des cas.

Le problème, il se pose essentiellement sur les boîtiers externes très serrés et quelques ordinateurs avec des baies très serrées aussi (genre certains Mac) uù il y a peu de marge de manoeuvre en hauteur. Et la solution, c'est ce que je recommandais plus haut : un boîtier 2,5 pouces pour mettre un SSD M.2 ou mSATA et un adaptateur 40+molex vers 44 (avec éventuellement des équerres pour fixer). Ca rentre dans à peu près tout dans ce cas là.


----------



## Invité (16 Juin 2022)

dandu a dit:


> Pour le Starmax, évidemment : c'est le comportement "attendu" (mais pas nécessairement celui qui arrive, en fait). Et t'as inversé Go et Gio (128 Gio, 137 Go).
> 
> Et pour les adaptateurs comme le tien, de fait : pour des raisons pratiques d'intégration, c'est inversé dans la majorité des cas. Perso, j'ai ça : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B0093LIY2S/ Comme la prise molex est sur un câble, on peut se débrouiller dans la majorité des cas.
> 
> Le problème, il se pose essentiellement sur les boîtiers externes très serrés et quelques ordinateurs avec des baies très serrées aussi (genre certains Mac) uù il y a peu de marge de manoeuvre en hauteur. Et la solution, c'est ce que je recommandais plus haut : un boîtier 2,5 pouces pour mettre un SSD M.2 ou mSATA et un adaptateur 40+molex vers 44 (avec éventuellement des équerres pour fixer). Ca rentre dans à peu près tout dans ce cas là.


Merci, faut que je digère ça au calme


----------



## woz86 (6 Juillet 2022)

Aujourd’hui j’ai imprimé un nouveau boîtier portable mon BlueSCSI DB25.


----------



## bretthieb (8 Septembre 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Aujourd’hui j’ai imprimé un nouveau boîtier portable mon BlueSCSI DB25.
> Voir la pièce jointe 262065


Très beau print !!!


----------



## bretthieb (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous

Je viens de tester la nouvelle carte interne pour mac en version 1.1a avec le nouveau firmware
Au top !!! On peut enfin connecter une led externe pour voir l activité du disque
Pratique sur les quadra et les se ;-)

Me contacter en mp pour plus d infos


----------



## daffyb (8 Septembre 2022)

bretthieb a dit:


> Me contacter en mp pour plus d infos


ce n'est pas vraiment le principe d'un forum. L'idée est de publier l'info pour que n'importe qui puisse y avoir accès sans avoir à envoyer un MP à une personne qui peut-être ne répondra jamais surtout 5-10 ans plus tard.


----------



## Gris-Dos (11 Septembre 2022)

dandu a dit:


> C'est un mauvais pari. Parce que mettre un disque plus gros que la limite, ça peut amener des bugs. Le comportement en pratique va dépendre du firmware du disque, du contrôleur IDE et potentiellement de l'adaptateur PATA/SATA quand il y en a un.
> 
> C'est le même problème quand on mets un disque de plus de ~2 To sur un adaptateur USB ou FireWire qui gère pas.
> 
> ...


On peut facilement utiliser la totalité d’un disque dur au delà de la limite des 128 Go, tout simplement en le partitionant !  Il suffit que la première partition fasse exactement 128 Go et y installer le système. Mac OS X verra sans problème les deux partitions. Je l’ai fait sur mon Cube avec un disque de 2 To (disque SATA derrière un adaptateur IDE et câblage complètement refait pour que tout tienne !)

Évidemment c’était il y a fort longtemps et je me souviens plus du tout comment j’avais fait… Mais il est fort possible qu’il faille installer une extension système (SpeedTools ATA Hi-Cap Driver), heureusement disponible sur Macintosh Garden !

Ah je savais bien qu’un driver n’était pas indispensable, tout est expliqué là : Using 128 GiB or Larger ATA Hard Drives !!! (J’ai retrouvé le bon signet et la page est toujours là après 15 ans !)


----------



## Invité (11 Septembre 2022)

Gris-Dos a dit:


> On peut facilement utiliser la totalité d’un disque dur au delà de la limite des 128 Go, tout simplement en le partitionant !  Il suffit que la première partition fasse exactement 128 Go et y installer le système. Mac OS X verra sans problème les deux partitions. Je l’ai fait sur mon Cube avec un disque de 2 To (disque SATA derrière un adaptateur IDE et câblage complètement refait pour que tout tienne !)
> 
> Évidemment c’était il y a fort longtemps et je me souviens plus du tout comment j’avais fait… Mais il est fort possible qu’il faille installer une extension système (SpeedTools ATA Hi-Cap Driver), heureusement disponible sur Macintosh Garden !
> 
> Ah je savais bien qu’un driver n’était pas indispensable, tout est expliqué là : Using 128 GiB or Larger ATA Hard Drives !!! (J’ai retrouvé le bon signet et la page est toujours là après 15 ans !)


classe le lien qui date !


----------



## dandu (11 Septembre 2022)

Oui, mais en fait non.

Pour que ça marche, il faut que le contrôleur le supporte au départ. C'est généralement le cas des contrôleurs en UDM66 mais pas ceux en UDMA33 par exemple. Et ensuite le lien l'explique parfaitement : c'est une mauvaise idée.

Parce que pour que ça marche il faut une version de Mac OS X avec le bon pilote (donc pas trop vieille) et _surtout_ ne pas effacer la PRAM. Si on efface la PRAM pour une raison ou une autre (et ça peut venir d'une pile vide), les risques de corruption sont élevés. Et ça marche pas sous Mac OS 9.

C'est utilisable, certes, mais c'est pas très safe pour les données.


----------



## woz86 (11 Octobre 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> @bretthieb tu l’a trouvé ou le fichier 3D pour l’impression du support du modèle PowerBook ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 258659


@bretthieb tu pourrais m'envoyer le fichier STL en MP ?


----------

